
Sublime Text 3 From Scratch - shawndumas
http://pluralsight.com/training/Courses/TableOfContents/sublime-text-3-from-scratch
======
AH4oFVbPT4f8
"You are currently not signed in. Please sign in to access subscriber-only
content."

How do you watch these videos without a signup?

